# TB test safe while breastfeeding?



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

I work a few hours a week in the evening as an adoption social worker and the state requires that all people who work with kids be tested for TB annually. Anyone know anything about the safety of TB tests while breastfeeding? I refused to do it while pregnant and am very anti-vax (even though this isn't a vax, I know), but don't know how I can get around it. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i sugget asking this in the vax forum


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks, will do...


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Dr. Hale's book lists it as an L2. He says that using the TB skin test is not contraindicated (ie, it's fine) for breastfeeding women. He says it is unlikely that the sterilized proteins will enter the milk. You could also contact a lactation consultant for more info!


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Not sure if this is helpful but I had a TB test when dd was about 16m (and still nursing quite frequently). There were no issues and my doctor was not concerned.


----------

